# Hi, new guy here.....



## TattooedCarrot (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi, I'm new. Been lurking around here for a little while - wow what a great place for what seems to be some good info. I'm a 35 year cop from SoCal and have recently had a revival in my interest to stay in shape (I was in denial as I got in worse and worse shape over the past couple years). I actually I had some nice upper body mass (for a thin guy) when I was 20, but now I'm 35 outta shape and can't remember what I did back then to get that way LOL. I was thinking one muscle group per week and blast that muscle leaving the other days for rest. In my condition, it's not taking much effort to do that (I'm going light at first and being strict on my form to avoid injury).

I'm 35, 6'1, 170 with 20% body fat (if anyone else lived/ate the way I have this past couple years they'd be 50% for sure !!)  I want to get some lean size and lose some fat. I'm not big into cardio, maybe 20 minutes a couple times a week. So far I'm doing this:

#1: Chest/Triceps
#2: Back/Biceps
#3: Shoulders/legs (my chicken legs don't require much effort right now)

I do some abs in between sets and my 20 minutes of cardio a couple times a week whenever I feel like it or as time allows.

Now I'm trying to grasp all this nutritional info - wow that's a brain full. I had no idea of the complexity involved with eating right. I'm spreading my meals out about every 3 hours concentrating on proteins (chicken breast, egg whites, salmon, tuna, turkey, all natural peanut butter) and fruits and vegetables while reducing my intake of breads, cereals, and other such carbs. I drink only water and a daily coffee (with crap in it, my only intentional vice). And I'm going to add some lean protein shakes as needed depending on what my nutritional day is looking like, but as an extra protein boost and not depending on it as a regular meal replacement. Oh, and I'm in the loading phase right now for creatine - not sure about that stuff yet as I've always resisted anything more than real food and a protein supplement.

I look forward to learning more from you guys, thanks for having me !! TC


----------



## Mudge (Aug 3, 2003)

Learning diet is definitely a toughie at first, hang out in the diet forum, and welcome


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2003)

TattooedCarrot welcome to IM!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 4, 2003)

Welcome TC. I'm a Police officer too! Looking forward to helping you out anyway I can!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 4, 2003)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 6, 2003)

welcome aboard


----------

